# Pontiac Beaumont for sale on Ebay....



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Pontiac Beaumont for sale on Ebay- Pontiac GTO Beaumont | eBay

Interesting cars that you don't see every day for sure, at least not in Missouri :lol:. Note the Chevy engine.....stock for a Canadian Pontiac as they were never even offered with a true Pontiac engine. I just love the Chevelle Post body with the Pontiac tail lights, there are very cool details on these cars.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

funny thing is they look like the 66' tempest/LeMans taillights with an additional argent silver surround bezel on them. And the grill is a strictly Canadian piece. Neat car, i would own one.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

That is cool, I like it. Throw a 454 in there and let er eat, and it wouldn't be wrong like in a poncho..


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Still curious to me why these cars exist at all being such low volume why did they bother? Trim pieces exclusive to these cars and not shared by Pontiac or Chevy.



The SD ( not SS but similar, and definitely not Super Duty) versions of these cars are ****** rare.


----------



## Red1970GTO (Jun 25, 2011)

ALKYGTO said:


> Still curious to me why these cars exist at all being such low volume why did they bother? Trim pieces exclusive to these cars and not shared by Pontiac or Chevy. The SD ( not SS but similar, and definitely not Super Duty) versions of these cars are ****** rare.


:cool FIRST, they are *NOT Pontiacs*!!! Second, here is the story: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beaumont_(automobile)


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Red1970GTO said:


> :cool FIRST, they are *NOT Pontiacs*!!! Second, here is the story: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beaumont_(automobile)


Oh Crud! I did that!! :shutme :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------

